# Heads up, V Cheap megs wash wax on Ebay, Be Quick



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

This must be a mistake, £5.49 With free Delivery for 1.9L Other sellers are selling this for over £15, I just brought 1.   
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

cheers for that i ve just bought one also


----------



## coswut (Apr 8, 2006)

nice one just purchased 1 bet these won't be this price on ebay tomorrow


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Whats the bet we all get a message in the morning when the seller realises saying that thae items are actually out of stock, :twisted:

i love the late shift scouring ebay looking for bargains :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Now ended back to the JBB


----------



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

well received mine today though would end up being too good to be true it had been packaged awfully and split still 3/4 left in bottle though cant complain for 1/4 of the price. I m going to complain that it split but doubt they ll send another


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

sorry to hear that mate, im still waiting on mine to come :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

I've just got mine delivered, I was shocked to find a big hole in the side of the bottle and 50% of it in the jiffy bag, I've just spent the last hour transfering it all into one container, overall I think I lost 10% of it (what I couldn't squeeze out of the jiffy bag.)

what did make me laugh was there was three £2 stamps on the package for the postage, I didn't even pay £6 for it including postage, so this guy is actually loosing money by selling them.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Shyde said:


> i love the late shift scouring ebay looking for bargains :lol:


Missed out on this one but keep your eyes open for more bargains :wink:


----------



## coswut (Apr 8, 2006)

Not received mine yet at work yesterday when they tried to deliver just been to the sorting office but
closed for easter so mine is probably slowy emptying its contents over someone elses expensive parcel,will post a reply next
tuesday when i can collect to see if mine has suffered the same fate. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

result they refunded me in full today


----------



## coswut (Apr 8, 2006)

Tranter that is a result refund plus 3/4 of a bottle, picked mine up today from the post office all ok no splits in bottle 
packed with 2 jiffy bags what made me laugh was the stamps attached £8.22 when the shampoo was £5.49 delivered
when others on ebay are charging just under £17 delivered what a balls up on the sellers side,love the smell
of the shampoo as well


----------



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

yeh big result I noticed the stamps also like 4 seperate £2 ones on it... I wont need any for years as I have a bottle already and only use half a capful in my bucket each time I wash so willl last along time!


----------

